# Channel 93.3 Kegs and Eggs



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

go you!

i have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.



alasdair


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Ive been to kegs and eggs twice in the past, it's always a good time. Good luck with the passes


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> go you!
> 
> i have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


Its this real big St. Patrick's Day party in downtown Denver, it's put on by one of our local radio stations. 



Mr. Right said:


> Ive been to kegs and eggs twice in the past, it's always a good time. Good luck with the passes


Ya, I could use the luck haha, otherwise I won't be going.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

what dates? Beacuse I'll maybe be 21 for this also.

Holy shit its the 17th, 6 days after my 21st haha, Im game man, is it free?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

It is free, but it's first come first serve, so If you want in without a pass, you will be camping on the street the night before haha. I may actually consider it.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

how do you aquire one of these passes? lol


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Listen to 93.3, they are giving 'em away as prizes leading up to March 17th.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

word man, appreciate the info. Ill let you know whats goin down before it If im goin or not.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Right on.

10char


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Kegs and Eggs is a college tradition at all schools for all football games. It is normally most popular during the homecoming game because then you get the whole school out for it and not just fans.
_______________
corporate gifts | promotional clothing | Promotional Products


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Alright, well I didn't get my hands on any passes, but I have decided to get in line the night before. I'm going with a couple of my buds, this year they are blocking off the street and making it more like an all night party. 

Anyone goin?


----------

